# The Good Guys!!



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Just wanted to put my two cents worth regarding a supplier. I recently ordered a few queens from Koehnen and the service was superb. The queens shipped on time and they assisted in helping with UPS when they had equipment failure and were delaying the shipment. Their queens are very healthy and were 100% accepted. Please give these people a try, you will get your queens as promised.


----------

